# Kelby scores again.



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

My daughter Kelby added to her collection of exotics yesterday. She got a nice 20inch blackbuck. I will post a link to the video as soon as I get it edited and to Buff to host.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Dang those girls of yours sure know how to make some of us old men look bad.....:biggrin:

Congrats to Kelby on a awesome trophy, and congrats to you dad for teaching her so well!


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*Nice Animal*

That is great. Nice Blackbuck; How many lbs is your daughter shooting?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys,
She is shooting just under 45 lbs, but I am getting ready to take her up to 50. She could handle it and it will give her a little more penetration power.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool, great blackbuck, congrats to her.


----------



## saltymike (Feb 13, 2009)

Wish my girlfriend had those skills or even was down to hunt.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I raised two hunting/outdoors daughters, so I have done all I can to increase the number of women in our beloved sport. 

Of course their mates will end up spending more time on the video camera or in the "bad" stand as girls have a way of getting what they want....so it is a double edged sword. 

Whoever ends up with my girls better know how to sharpen a knife, I think there could be a lot of skinning in their future.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Whoever ends up with my girls better know how to sharpen a knife, I think there could be a lot of skinning in their future.


Who ever ends up with your girls are going to be a couple lucky men!


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

I love to show these to my wife.....hopefully our duaghter will be in the same boat!


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> .............Whoever ends up with my girls better know how to sharpen a knife, I think there could be a lot of skinning in their future.


Now that is a TRUE statement.

Chunky that is awesome!! Tell her I said congrats.

BTW, I have registered with an adoption agency and should be available for adoption in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> Who ever ends up with your girls are going to be a couple lucky men!


Well said BH.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

Man that is just awesome!!! I am bringing up 2 girls myself but still a little too young. Where did yall harvest that bb?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice............


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

We got that blackbuck at Double Arrow near Gonzales, he is out close to Buckees on I-10 just east of San Antonio.

It is pretty typical of the medium sized bow hunting exotic places. He has about 500 or 600 hundred acres I think with a variety of terrain. Some thick mesquite, some big trees, a creek bottom.

He only takes a hunter or two at a time, Curtis works really hard to make sure the hunters have a good time. He has axis, blackbuck, oryx, fallow, red deer and some you can't shoot...barasinga. He offers meat hunts as well as trophy hunts, and he as has access to other properties if you are looking for something in particular. Buff took his oryx there, if you saw that video. I have not taken an animal there yet as I have been mostly on support and camera, but there is a red deer and a blackbuck that I planning for their demise.

You can never start to early taking kids to hunting camps. I think you need to use good judgement when putting a weapon in there hands, but you can still get them involved really young. 

Palerider, if I didn't have to pay for both college and trophy fees for those two, I would adopt you in a second 

Thanks for your kind words, I will pass them all on.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great BB! Congrats! great trophy with a gun but exceptional with a bow!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

man that's a beautiful animal...congrats to your daughter!!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats to Kelby, great shooting on a great blackbuck!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

great looking animal. congratulations to her.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great blackbuck!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool..Great Family


----------

